# Can you train the wrists to flex more?



## Badger1777 (Sep 19, 2014)

In our class, there are moves that involve bending the opponents hands in horrible ways to make them fall or let go or whatever. Fair enough I reckon. But what about countering that? Can you train the wrists to flex more, or do they already flex to their safe limits naturally?


----------



## donald1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess basic wrist stretches,  there are likely some things that can be done to make up for it 
But probably first it would be a good idea to do it with an instructor present and able to help or stop it if needed


----------



## Argus (Sep 20, 2014)

This may be present in some arts.

In Aikido, part of every warm up includes stretches that involve basically applying wrist locks to yourself.

In Wing Chun, every section of every form ends with a circling of the hand from the wrist which we call "huen sau," which is not only an applicable technique, but a marker in the form and, when done with a straight arm, thought to be of physical benefit.

Whether as a result of these things, or simply my anatomy, I tend to have very flexible arms / wrists. But, that may just be by virtue of being a skinny little 125lb guy. In any case, in regards to your training, you should go with the lock, and not fight it. And obviously, don't wait too long to tap.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 20, 2014)

Argus said:


> In any case, in regards to your training, you should go with the lock, and not fight it. And obviously, don't wait too long to tap.



I hear what you're saying, but this isn't really about resisting in club. I was thinking more about IF I had to fight for real, and IF the person I had to fight also happened to know some of these techniques, then I'm just wondering if it is possible to increase one's chances of rendering the technique less effective by training the wrists to bend a lot further before hitting the pain/injury threshold. Some of our locks and take downs (only some - most are pretty mean no matter how flexy the opponent is) rely on the fact that pain induced by bending things the wrong way will make the opponent fall involuntarily, because if they don't, then things snap. If we can get to the point where things wont snap, then that might buy enough fractions of a second to take some other action.


----------



## Argus (Sep 20, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I hear what you're saying, but this isn't really about resisting in club. I was thinking more about IF I had to fight for real, and IF the person I had to fight also happened to know some of these techniques, then I'm just wondering if it is possible to increase one's chances of rendering the technique less effective by training the wrists to bend a lot further before hitting the pain/injury threshold.



Again, go with the lock. By the time you're bending that far, you're already in a bad position. However, you can get out of many locks and arm-bars at the beginning by going with, or at a slight angle to the direction the opponent is trying to take you. You often have a chance to redirect his structure, shoulder-butt, or bend out of the technique this way. Going against it, though, will usually work to your disadvantage and make the lock worse.

If you want a good example, I'd look at applications in Wing Chun, or Taichi. They use different concepts and approaches to deal with locks, but it always involves going with the opponent's force, and/or using it. In any case, your art may have its own answers which are better suited to your training, so I'd ask your teacher about it.

It's worth mentioning though that, in regards to general self defense, you're pretty unlikely to encounter an aggressor that utilizes wrist locks.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 20, 2014)

This is what you have have to be careful of , if you are ever put in the position of having to apply a wrist lock to a female.
Some members of the fairer sex can have quite an insane degree of wrist flexibility , I have seen a young lady put in whats commonly known as a goose neck restraint.

And at the point where she started to feel only slight discomfort , most men would of already been up on their toes screaming their lungs out.
So that is something to watch out for.


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 20, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> This is what you have have to be careful of , if you are ever put in the position of having to apply a wrist lock to a female.
> Some members of the fairer sex can have quite an insane degree of wrist flexibility , I have seen a young lady put in whats commonly known as a goose neck restraint.
> 
> And at the point where she started to feel only slight discomfort , most men would of already been up on their toes screaming their lungs out.
> So that is something to watch out for.



Hormone therapy it is then!


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 21, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> Hormone therapy it is then!



Make sure you go easy on it though.

Having an ample bosom will really play havoc with getting your elbow onto the centerline , on the upside , you will become more popular in certain bars and clubs.


----------

